# Interstellar



## Veho (Jul 7, 2014)

​




Spoiler



He's not coming back.




Thoughts? Hype?


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jul 8, 2014)

It looks ok, will probably just pirate a Blu-ray copy when it comes out to retail


----------



## Walker D (Jul 8, 2014)

Could be fun...

I wouldn't mind if most part of the movie turns out to focus on his actual space travel too.. That would be better actually


----------



## Gahars (Jul 8, 2014)

Only time will tell if there are faults in these stars or if this movie truly is inter-stellar.

Look, ma, I'm a movie critic!


----------



## Flame (Jul 8, 2014)

NOLAN!

watching this... 110%


----------



## dario14 (Jul 8, 2014)

Sounds like a real timely premise to me. And its Christopher Nolan so that's all I need to know.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 8, 2014)

Well, if it's Christopher Nolan then it's bound to be the definitive movie of the year. He is the greatest director of our time, after all. Unlike that overrated hipster loser, Wes Anderson. What a hackfraud.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 8, 2014)

In Nolan we trust.



Spoiler



Although to be fair, Jonathon Nolan = Best Nolan


----------



## dario14 (Jul 8, 2014)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Well, if it's Christopher Nolan then it's bound to be the definitive movie of the year. He is the greatest director of our time, after all. Unlike that overrated hipster loser, Wes Anderson. What a hackfraud.


Hmm greatest director of our time? That's a tough call. Greater than Scorsese? Or is Scorsese considered of a previous  generation? Nolan's definitely up there. And I agree that Wes Anderson is overrated.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 14, 2014)

So I saw Interstellar and one word, wow.

To break down my thoughts on the movie,

- *Visually, it was really good.* I mean, Gravity was great when I saw it last year but this easily trumped that in terms of jaw-dropping moments. That scene on the ice planet where you see the "mountain" that's actually a wave was unlike anything I've seen before. I was definitely getting an Inception-esque vibe from the film with all the crazy (and apparently, for stuff like the black hole), very real scenery. This is a movie best seen in theatres.

- *The soundtrack was also really really good* and complemented the visuals perfectly. Zimmer, apparently done with the loud _braaaaaaahhh_ and heavy undertones of the music in Inception and the Batman trilogy, goes for a different vibe here and succeeds. Utilizing organs to full effect, Zimmer's created something that not only works well on its own but also elevates certain scenes to a whole other level (mad scientist Damon opening the hatch).



- *TARS.* Okay the robot was probably the second best thing about the movie. I loved its design and it worked in delivering humor to contrast against some of the super serious interstellar black hole end of the world stuff. Arguably, he was a more well-realized character than some of the others on the ship.   

- *Story, story, story.* For the most part, Interstellar succeeds in this regard. With a complex three-act story that goes from a dying blight filled Earth all the way to traveling through wormholes, Interstellar's story is certainly something to remark it. While I do think that things could have been wrapped up a bit more clearly, as a whole, Interstellar's story delivered

Time dilation was a running theme throughout the film and was used to full effect. The consequences and impact of every decision the characters made while on a planet was further emphasized by the fact that a couple minutes wasted there is a couple hours over on Earth. The scene where the crew return to the ship was especially powerful when they asked how long they've been gone..."23 years". I also loved the scene where Cooper was watching all of the cached videos he was sent over the years, it really honed in the impact of how long they were gone (MM really showed his acting chops here). Loved the watch manipulation scene in the tesseract as well.

There were a couple low points though, Anne Hathaway's speech about "love being the most powerful thing in the universe transcending both space and time". I get what they were going for there but it just fell flat. Not to mention that not all of the dialogue fit exactly perfectly (Murph's "Eureka" scene at the end") and that they kinda rushed through the whole "fifth dimensional humans built this" explanation. I've heard a lot of complaints about exposition as well but let's be honest, do you expect most viewers to know exactly what a _wormhole_ is or understand the effects of _time dilation_ without at least a little bit of explanation, Nolan did fine in this regard.

As a sum of its parts though, I think the story worked quite well. For a director that's often claimed to have films devoid of emotion, he definitely subverted expectations here (the whole daughter-father relationship). It's very rare to see a story like this, let alone a sci-fi one this ambitious in theaters and I'm definitely glad I watched it. It may not be perfect but few films are and regardless this one still comes damn close. If anything, this is one of those films that leave you thinking about it for days on end after you've already finished watching it.


----------



## T-hug (Nov 25, 2014)

I saw it on my birthday and really enjoyed it but the end was a bit WTF. I preferred Gravity to this movie though (as a comparison).


----------



## bowser (Nov 25, 2014)

I never cry in movies, but when he gave the message to Murph through the watch, a couple of tears leaked out. *sniff*


----------

